# Drunken Chicken



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cooked two drunken chickens tonite. Rubbed one with Applewood Rub and the other with Smokehouse Maple Rub. Both are McCormick products. Good eats if I do say so myself. Used two 1/2 cans of Coke and a tablespoon of the rub in each can. Also grilled a Vidalia onion.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Paymaster. Good choice w/ McCorrmicks. If I understand you,and I think I see it in the picture, you have a soda can in the cavity of the chicken ? Halfway full of coke and tablespoon of the seasoning in the soda ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

stumpy said:


> Hello Paymaster. Good choice w/ McCorrmicks. If I understand you,and I think I see it in the picture, you have a soda can in the cavity of the chicken ? Halfway full of coke and tablespoon of the seasoning in the soda ?


Yes that is correct. I stopped the neck hole with a wedge of potato.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Mighty fine eating right there. I simply love cooking chicken on the grill. Add baked beans, potato salad & homemade coleslaw and wash down with good ole sweet tea with lemon.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i like what im seeing....


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks good Paymaster! I've never tried it with coke, only beer. 

I imagine the soda gives it a slightly sweeter flavor?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

My damn mouth is watering!!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I've done it with sprite and webers beer can chicken seasoning...worked out pretty good too, but that is a couple beautiful birds, made me go out and buy one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> my damn mouth is watering!!!


yup!!!


----------

